
Veteran Journos Out as AOL-Huffington Cuts 900 Jobs | Epicenter | Wired.com - jedwhite
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2011/03/aol-cuts-900-jobs/
======
joebananas
Of course. Veteran journos probably won't churn out "10 reasons to do X" type
crap for a pittance.

